# هل أحد لديه معلومات كيف أختفي من عين الكاميرات الحراريه للطائرات ..؟؟؟



## أبو عبد الهادي (26 ديسمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


وتعاونوا على البر والتقوى ولا تعاونوا على الإثم والعدوان 



إخواني نعلم جميعا ما يعانيه إخواننا في العراق وفلسطين وأفغانستان من ويلات طائرات الأباتشي والطائرات النفاثه ولا يستطيعون الإختباء منها بسبب الكاميرات الحراريه 


فكيف يمكن خداع أو الإختفاء من هذه الكاميرات ...؟؟؟ 

يعني هل الزجاج أو المرايه العاديه تعكس ليزر الكاميرا أو ماذا يفعل المجاهد لتجنب رصده من قبل هذه الكاميرات 


إذا توجد إجابه فأهلا وسهلا وجزاكم الله خيرا 

وإن لم يكن على الأقل يتم توضيح هذا الأمر وجزاكم الله خير أجمعين


----------



## م/ مصطفي (1 يناير 2007)

اخي الحبيب , ليت الامر مقصور علي الاجهزه الحراريه و فقـــــط 
بل هناك ما هو اســــــــو بكثيــــــــر و هو ما يعرف بـنظام التكثيـــــف الضوئي 
و اليك شرح مبسط جدا لكلا من النظامين ,,, 

أجهزة الرؤية الليلية
تصمم أجهزة الرؤية الليلية بأحجام وأوزان مناسبة ليحملها شخص واحد، أو قد تكون أكبر حجماً وأثقل، وتحتاج إلى نظم تبريد، فيحملها شخصان، وظهور هذه النظم، الكبيرة منها والصغيرة، دليل على التقدم التكنولوجي، ويتجه تطويرها نحو تحسين الأداء وتخفيض الحجم والوزن، وهناك في هذا الإطار العديد من نظم المراقبة والرؤية الليلية، التي تتطلب طاقماً من شخصين لتشغيلها، ويثبت النظام عادة على قائم ثلاثي لتسهيل تشغيله، وكلما زادت قوة الجهاز بالنسبة إلى مدى عمله، بات أثقل وأكبر حجماً.
وأدى التقدم التكنولوجي الى تطوير معدات للرؤية الليلية، أخف وزناً، وأصغر حجماً، وأكثر فاعلية، وأقل تكلفة من سابقاتها، وقد سمحت هذه المميزات بتزويد عدد أكبر من الأسلحة بمناظير للرؤية الليلية، وبات العديد من جنود المشاة يستطيع القتال بفاعلية كبيرة في الظلام الحالك.
وللرؤية الليلية تستخدم الأنظمة الحرارية وأنظمة التكثيف الضوئي، وهناك اختلافات كبيرة بين هذه الأنظمة من حيث التقنية والقدرات والتكلفة.
أجهزة التكثيف الضوئي
أجهزة التكثيف الضوئي تكوّن الصورة ليلاً باستخدام الأشعة الضعيفة المنعكسة على الهدف في الحيز الطيفي (من 4،0 9،0 ميكرون) ويشمل هذا الحيز الأشعة المرئية بالعين حتى 7،0 ميكرون، والأشعة تحت الحمراء القريبة حتى 9،0 ميكرون، وتصدر هذه الأشعة من مصادر بعيدة عن الهدف مثل النجوم والقمر.
ولاشك أن أنظمة تكثيف وزيادة دقة الصورة، مثل أجهزة المراقبة وأجهزة الرؤية الليلية لها العديد من الاستخدامات في الأسلحة البرية والبحرية والجوية. ولكن قدرة هذه الأنظمة محدودة في بعض الظروف، لأنها تحتاج الى بعض الضوء كي تستطيع العمل. وهناك حالات تضعف فيها الرؤية المباشرة للهدف المراد مراقبته، نتيجة وجود الدخان والغبار والغيوم.
وتتميز أنظمة التكثيف الضوئي عن أنظمة الرؤية الحرارية بالآتي:
1- قلة التكلفة، حيث يقترب سعر نظارة التكثيف الحديثة من 7000 دولار، في حين يصل سعر الجهاز الحراري المحمول باليد الى 70000 دولار.
2- صغر الحجم وقلة الوزن، مما يجعلها مناسبة للاستخدام الفردي، ويمكن مواءمتها بسهولة على خوذة الطيار أو الجندي.
3- بساطة المكونات، حيث يتكون النظام أساساً من صمام التكثيف.
4. عدم الحاجة إلى تبريد، وقلة الأعطال، وتماثل الصورة لتلك التي ترى بالعين نهاراً.
5- درجة تمييز الصورة تعادل حوالي عشرة أضعاف درجة تمييز الصورة الحرارية.
ولكن أنظمة التكثيف لايمكنها العمل من خلال العوائق، مثل الدخان والضباب، كما أنها ذات مدى محدود، ويمكن تعرضها لوسائل الخداع والتمويه، كما أن أداءها يتوقف على كمية الضوء المتاحة ليلاً.
وأنظمة التكثيف عملية إلى حد كبير إذا كان الغرض منها هو خدمة الأشخاص المطلوب منهم أن يروا ليلاً ما يمكن أن يروه نهاراً في مدى الرؤية العادية، ويندرج تحت هذا الاستخدام جندي المشاة، الذي يريد أن يرى جنود العدو ومعداته في نطاق مدى رؤيته وسلاحه، وسائقو المركبات الذين يجب أن يروا ليلاً بالقدر الذي يمكنهم من قيادة مركباتهم، وكذلك الطيارون أو أطقم الطائرات، لأنهم يحتاجون إلى جهاز تكثيف إضافي لتحسين وضعهم في الإحساس بما حولهم أثناء الطيران الليلي.
ويتم حالياً تطوير نظارات تكثيف للطيارين ذات مكونات لاتختلف كثيراً عن المكونات المستخدمة حالياً، وستكون أكثر قرباً من رأس الطيار، وترجع أهمية هذه النظارة إلى تعاظم دور التعرف على الأهداف، وهو ما يتطلبه سيناريو العمليات التكتيكية الجوية، والحاجة إلى قدرات أكبر أثناء الطيران الليلي المنخفض، مع الأخذ في الاعتبار أن نظامي التكثيف الضوئي والتصوير الحراري يكمل كل منهما الآخر، وذلك طبقا لظروف الطيران.
وتعتبر النظارة (AN/PVS-7B) مثالاً لتكنولوجيا التكثيف من الجيل الثالث، حيث يستخدم صمام تكثيف فردي، وتزن الوحدة أقل من 700 جرام، وتستمد طاقتها من بطارية.
وتطور أنظمة التكثيف الضوئي يتركز في اتجاهين: الاتجاه الأول، يتمثل في توسيع مجال الرؤية المؤثرة لنظارة التكثيف، أما الاتجاه الثاني، فهو دمج صورة التكثيف الضوئي مع الصورة الحرارية في إطار واحد، ومن المعروف أن معظم النظارات الحالية لها حقل رؤية لايتعدى 40 درجة، ويطالب الطيارون الذين يستخدمونها حالياً بزيادة هذا الحقل، ولكنهم لايريدون في نفس الوقت التضحية بدرجة وضوح الصورة (التمييز) التي لابد أن تقل إذا زاد حقل الرؤية.
ويجري حالياً في الولايات المتحدة تطوير صمامات تكثيف تسمح بتوسيع مجال الرؤية حتى 60 درجة، وبمستوى تمييز عالٍ. ويتحقق ذلك بالاستفادة من التقدم الذي تم في مجال البصريات، مثل تطوير البصريات ذات مُعامل الانكسار المتدرج (Gradient Index Optics)، والبصريات الثنائية (Binary Optics)، وذلك لتحسين مجال الرؤية دون فقد حدتها، وسيكون مستوى أداء الصمامات الجديدة أعلى بكثير من النوع الحالي.
ومن المنتظر أن تستفيد التطبيقات العسكرية المختلفة من دخول التكنولوجيا المتطورة التي تتيح فرصة التقاط الأشعة تحت الحمراء من الأجسام المحيطة، مهما كان مقدارها ضئيلاً وتركيزها أو تكثيفها، لتكوين صورة مرئية لهذا الجسم يمكن التصويب عليها أو تحديد طبيعتها، وذلك من خلال استخدام عدد كبير من خلايا التقاط الأشعة التي يتم تنظيمها في نطاقين لتوفير درجة أداء أفضل من تلك الرؤية التي يمكن تحقيقها حالياً في وسائل الرؤية ليلاً بواسطة أجهزة البحث الحراري أو غيرها.
ومن أبرز أمثلة منظومات الرؤية ليلاً من الجيل الثاني المستخدمة مع الأسلحة الصغيرة الجهاز (AN/PAS-13)، وهناك ثلاثة طرازات من الجهاز يمكن استخدامها مع الأسلحة الصغيرة، بدءاً من البندقية الآلية وحتى قاذفات القنابل اليدوية.


الأنظمة الحرارية
أما الأنظمة الحرارية، فإنها تكوّن الصورة ليلاً أو نهاراً باستخدام الأشعة الحرارية المنبعثة من الأهداف نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارتها عن الوسط المحيط بها، وذلك في الحيز الطيفي (8 12 ميكروناً)، أو في الحيز (3 5 ميكرونات)، أو في كليهما معاً، طبقاً لنوع النظام.
وأجهزة التصوير الحراري لا تتأثر بأي نقص في الإضاءة، فهذه الأجهزة لا تحتاج إلى الضوء لرصد وتقديم صورة مرئية للهدف المطلوب، لأنها تعتمد كلية على الإشعاع الحراري في إظهار الصورة. ذلك أن كافة الأجسام التي ترتفع درجة حرارتها عن الصفر المطلق (-273 درجة مئوية) تبعث إشعاعاً حرارياً ضمن حيز الأشعة تحت الحمراء، وفي هذا الحيز يوجد ما يسمى "النوافذ" Windows، التي يصل فيها البث إلى أقصى مدى، ولا تتأثر في الغالب بالعوامل الجوية، ومن هذه النوافذ نافذتان تستخدمان في أجهزة التصوير الحراري، ونطاق النافذة الأولى 3 5 ميكرونات، أما نطاق الثانية فهو 8-13 ميكروناً.
وحيز الموجات الذي يقع في النافذة الثانية يقاوم بشكل أفضل عوامل إضعاف شدة الموجة، مثل الضباب والمطر، ولكن الأنظمة العاملة في هذا الحيز تكون أكثر تكلفة، نظراً لحاجتها إلى عملية التبريد التي تجعلها في الغالب أكثر وزناً وحجماً من الأنظمة التي تعمل في الحيز الآخر (3-5 ميكرونات)، مما يجعلها أقل قابلية للاستخدام اليدوي.
والمعدات الكبيرة الحجم التي تستخدم تكنولوجيا التصوير الحراري، تميل إلى استخدام حيزي الموجات لتنال أفضل ما في كل حيز، وإن كانت القوات البحرية تفضل أجهزة التصوير الحراري التي تستخدم الحيز 8-13ميكروناً، لأن أجهزته لا تتأثر برذاذ البحر والرطوبة العالية.
ويعتمد عمل أجهزة التصوير الحراري على تطوير كواشف حساسة detecors تنتج طاقة كهربائية عندما تصطدم بإشعاع الأشعة تحت الحمراء بنفس طريقة استجابة الخلية الكهربائية التصويرية للضوء، ويتم ترتيب الكواشف خلف عدسة شفافة للأشعة تحت الحمراء، تعمل على تركيز الإشعاع الداخل بالطريقة التي تعمل بها عدسة الكاميرا على تركيز الضوء على سطح الفيلم.
ومع توالي عمليات التطوير، أصبحت الأجهزة أكثر تعقيداً، وباستخدام تقنية الإلكترونيات الدقيقة أصبحت المكونات أخف وزناً، وأشد قوة، وأكثر ملاءمة لاستخدامات الميدان، وانخفضت قابلية أجهزة التصوير الحراري للكسر بحيث يمكن تركيبها ضمن معدات التصويب على المدافع الرشاشة.
ومن المعروف أن المرء لا يرى صورة ضوئية واضحة، وأن الحرارة هي التي يجري رصدها، وتعتبر أجهزة التصوير الحراري الحديثة حساسة للتغيرات البسيطة في درجة الحرارة، الأمر الذي يمكّنها من إنتاج صور ذات نوعية قريبة من نوعية الصور الفوتوغرافية.
ومن ناحية أخرى، فإن أنظمة الرؤية الحرارية تتميز عن أنظمة التكثيف الضوئي بالآتي:
1- مقاومة وسائل إعاقة الرؤية، مثل الضباب والدخان، لأن الأشعة تحت الحمراء لديها القدرة على النفاذ خلالها.
2- يمكنها العمل في الظلام التام. ودرجة وضوح الصورة ومدى الكشف لايعتمدان على أي إضاءة خارجية.
3- يمكنها اكتشاف الأهداف على مسافات أبعد من أجهزة التكثيف.
4- صورة الفيديو يمكن نقلها وتسجيلها وتحليلها بنفس الوسائل المستخدمة مع صور كاميرات الفيديو.
وتستطيع أجهزة التصوير الحراري "اختراق" وسائط التمويه، بحيث يمكن رصد شخص مختبئ بين الأشجار بواسطة التصوير الحراري عن طريق حرارة جسمه، كما يمكن التعرف بوضوح على أهداف المركبات عن طريق الأجزاء ذات الحرارة العالية فيها، مثل المحركات. وكذلك توضح الحرارة المنبعثة من الإطارات إذا ما كانت المركبة قد بدأت حركتها منذ فترة وجيزة أم لا.

ويمكن لأجهزة التصوير الحراري أن تصنع على شكل أنظمة مستقلة تصلح للاستخدام اليدوي، أو أن تدمج مع الأسلحة، ويمكن أن تلحق كأجزاء من معدات كبيرة، أو أن تكيف للكشف البعيد المدى، كما في حالة أجهزة الرؤية الليلية الأمامية بالأشعة تحت الحمراء (FLIR) في الطائرات، وربما تؤدي أنشطة البحوث والتطوير الى ابتكار مواد أكثر حساسية، وإلى تخفيض أسعار أجهزة التصوير الحراري.
دمج صورة التكثيف
مع الصورة الحرارية
ومن التحديات التي تواجه عملية تطوير أجهزة الرؤية الليلية، الجمع بين صورة التكثيف والصورة الحرارية في صورة واحدة. ودمج الصورتين يأخذ أهميته من أن كلتا الصورتين تعطي تفصيلات مختلفة من المشهد؛ فالتكثيف يصور الأشعة المنعكسة من الهدف، في حين أن الصورة الحرارية تصور الأشعة المنبعثة من الهدف.
ومما يزيد من تعقد عملية الدمج ضرورة التأكد من أن الصورتين كلتيهما تتركزان في نفس الوقت على نفس المشهد بدقة عالية، وعلى سبيل المثال، فإن الطائرة العمودية "أباتشي" تحصل على صورة التكثيف بواسطة النظارة المركبة على خوذة الطيار، والصورة الحرارية بواسطة الكاميرا الحرارية المثبتة في مقدمة الطائرة.
والبحوث في هذا الاتجاه تتركز على تنمية قدرات دمج التفصيلات الخاصة بكل صورة على حدة فإذا أمكن الحصول على التفاصيل من كل صورة على حدة ودمجت في صورة واحدة، فسيكون مستوى الأداء عالياً.

​


----------



## م/ مصطفي (1 يناير 2007)

الإعاقة على التصوير الحراري
يبدو أنه لا توجد وسيلة فعالة لمنع الرصد الحراري، وعملية خفض التباين (Contrast) الحراري بين الهدف وخلفيته تعتبر عملية صعبة، والطريقة الوحيدة الناجحة في التغلب على الرصد الحراري هي التأكد من وضع حواجز أمام الأشعة تحت الحمراء بين الهدف وموقع التصوير الحراري.
وتصمم ملابس القتال الحديثة حتى تعمل على خفض إشارات درجة حرارة الجسم، ومن المفيد استخدام مواد عزل حراري للأهداف ذات القيمة العالية، ويمكن عزل هذه الأهداف مثل مراكز القيادة، في أبنية كبيرة الحجم كي يتعذر تمييزها، كما يمكن عزل العناصر الحساسة بشباك تمويه غير نفاذة للأشعة تحت الحمراء.
ويعتبر الدخان من وسائل الإخفاء المفيدة، وخاصة الدخان غير المنفذ للأشعة تحت الحمراء، وإن كان الدخان يتبدد في وقت قصير نسبياً، غير أنه يمكن أن يغطي مؤقتاً التحركات في الأوقات الحرجة.
وتزود الطائرات العمودية بأنظمة عزل تقلل من تعرضها للصواريخ الباحثة عن الحرارة، ولكن هذا لا يكفي لعزلها وحجبها عن أجهزة التصوير الحراري التي تتمتع بدرجة حساسية تمكنها من الاستجابة للفروق الصغيرة في درجة الحرارة في الإطار الجوي المحيط بها.
الأجهزة غير المبردة


----------



## م/ مصطفي (1 يناير 2007)

# هذا المقال منقـــــــــــــول #


----------



## a7med4u (2 يناير 2007)

بارك الله بك , شكراً أخي الكريم


----------



## أبو عبد الهادي (2 يناير 2007)

يعني أقدر أقول أن الدخان هو الوسيله الأفضل لتجنب الرصد 

يعني لو أنا أريد أن أعبر الحدود أحرق كم إطار سياره ليتكون دخان كثيف وفي تلك اللحظه لا تستطيع الكاميرا الحراريه مشاهدتي ..؟؟

هل هذا صحيح أخي مصطفى 


جزاكم الله خير


----------



## م/ مصطفي (2 يناير 2007)

علي حسب المقال , فان الدخان وسيله لتفادي الكاميرات الحراريه 
و لكن لسـت متاكد من هذا لاني لم اقم بالتجربه 

فقد تعلمت من الهندسه ان كثيرا ما يكون الكلام النظري شي و التطبيق العملي شي اخر 
ولكن التطبيق يعتمد في المقام الاول علي الكلام النظري فلا يمكنك التطبيق دون النظر و معرفه النظريات 

هذا و الله اعلي و اعلم


----------



## أبو عبد الهادي (3 يناير 2007)

الله يجزاك خير 

أخي مصطفى هذه معلومه من بغداد وهو أنه عند بداية الإحتلال تعمد الجيش العراقي تغطية بغداد كلها بالدخان حتى لا تقصف البلاد وهذا الكلام من أهل العراق أنفسهم يخبروني بذلك 
فهذا يعني أن معلوماتك صحيحه مئه بالمئه ياأخ مصطفى 

جزاك الله خير أخي الحبيب


----------



## م/ مصطفي (3 يناير 2007)

الحمـــد لله علي انها صحيحه , و لكنها ليست معلوماتي انا و انما هي معلومات صاحب المقال الذي قمت انا بنقله فقـــط  

و يوجد شي اخر لا ادري مدي صحته :- 

كنت اشاهد احدي حلقات الكرتون و كانت لمسلسل طرزان و كان خصمه ثعبان كبير و هذا الثعبان لا يبصر و انما يشعر بحراره الاجسام و يتجه نحوها عن طريق انبعاث الحراره منها , 
فلاحظت شي فعله طرزان لكي يهرب من الثعبان و هو انه غطي جسده بالطين , و قال ان الطين سوف يخفي حراره اجسامنا عن الثعبان  

فهل هذا صحيح ايضا ؟؟ :81: ​


----------



## مهندس طيار (4 يناير 2007)

م/ مصطفي لقد سبقتني حقاااااااااااااااا

كنت اود ان اقول ان من افضل الاساليب المتبعه في التخفي من التتبعات الحراريه هي الطين اللذج وليس الجاف 

وهذه طريقه اثبتت فاعليتها بطريقه فظيعه ويجب ان يتم تغطية الجسم بأكمله بالطمي الطري وليس الجاف 

وهي مشهوره في الافلام الامريكيه جدا 

وهناك ايضا اشعال جمر في اماكن متفرقه وليست نار لعدم اضائة المكان 

لاكن جمر او فحم ملتهب ويخرج الدخان وكلاهما الدخان والفحم يقوموا بأفضل ما يمكن من طرق التمويه الطبيعيه 

وبجانب طبعا تجنب التحرك السريع والجري والسكون في المكان لان الجري السريع او الحركه السريعه تقوم بزيادة الاشعاعات الحراريه من الجسد وحتي ان وجدت الطميه او الطين علي الجسد فانها تجف وتتساقط وتكشف عن الهدف تدريجيا


----------



## أبو عبد الهادي (5 يناير 2007)

الطين ....هممممم

شئ طيب جدا 

لكن هناك سؤال 

ماذا لو فصلت بدله ظاهرها الطين المبلل وفي داخلها عازل حراري مثل الذي يستعمل في البيوت فهل من الممكن الإختفاء والتحرك بحريه في الصحراء مثلا ..؟؟


----------



## مهندس طيار (5 يناير 2007)

اوافق الفكره و ادعمها 

لاكن هناك مشكله 

وهي التجربه الفعليه 

لذلك ارجو ممن يملك القدره علي اقتناص احدي هذه الالات للتجربه عليها 

لان اهم شئ هو التجربه الفعليه لذلك ارجوك لا تجازف الا بعد التأكد منها


----------



## م/ مصطفي (6 يناير 2007)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله و بركاته*



أبو عبد الهادي قال:


> الطين ....هممممم
> 
> شئ طيب جدا
> 
> ...




:81: لماذا قمت بوضع الطين اذن اذا كنت وضعت عازل حراري ؟! 
من وجه نظري الخاصه ان الطين فائدته الكبري هي عدم اظهار حراره اجسامنا او عدم اخراجها للوسط المحيط و لذلك فان الاعين الحراريه لن تستطيع رويه الحراره المنبعثه من اجسامنا 
اما في الصحـــــــراء ,, فكل ما يهم هو عدم دخول الحراره الشديده الي اجسامنا و لذلك وضعنا العازل 
اما الطين في هذه الحاله ليس له فائده 
هذا من وجه نظري الخاصه , و اللــه اعلـي و اعلــــــــم 
جزاك اللــه خيـــرا ​


----------



## أبو عبد الهادي (13 يناير 2007)

والله يا مهندس مصطفى الفكره دخلت بالي كثيرا خاصة فكرة البدله فربما تنفع جدا سأفكر بطريقه لخياطتها 

لكن من المعروف أن العازل في الشتاء يحبس الحراره ولا يخرجها وبهذا ممكن ترتفع درجة حرارة الجسم بسببه فماظنك تكون النتيجه 

ممكن تحلل لي هذه النقطه يا مهندسنا ولو فيه دكتور تسأله يكون أفضل جزاك الله خير


----------



## hatem21 (9 مارس 2007)

la;,vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvdfsdfg


----------



## ahmadsh (8 أبريل 2007)




----------

